# Illinois Hedgeapple Champ



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Several of us who attended the Summer Nationals last week had the opportunity to collect some fine Osage forks. I like forks on the large side, so I can dig into the heart wood to achieve the most color and visual interest. I slightly overcooked my fork while microwave drying it, so it checked a bit, but was still salvageable. It was finished with CA so as to fill the voids from much too aggressive drying... osage is particular about that.
I chose to create the slingshot I shot during the event, the Maxim Champ. Here is the process and final result. Mr. Blue Skeen has dibs on this one...


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

beautiful work Nathan, outstanding grain.........wow


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Man, that's a beautiful piece of work!! Thanks for the Before pic..... I love seeing the origins of the SS.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

That came out beautiful. We all commented on the color when you cut it but the figure in the wood is sweet.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Wow! Man, that's a stunner. I love the color. Absolutely fantastic work, Nathan.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

That's some good wood, for sure!
It turned out very nice


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Dat a boy Blue!


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Did you realize, my real name is......... Blue Skeen? Mwaahhhahaha


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

Stunning.


----------



## fatboy (Oct 26, 2010)

Love that Osage. Very nice. Lucky Blue.


----------



## tomshot123 (Mar 31, 2012)

That is just crazy nice....


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

nice


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

A museum piece!


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Dahm that is one fine piece of work... Nate you made one solid solid..

LGD


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Sure is pretty and boy is that stuff hard on tools. -- Tex


----------



## Ordie69 (Aug 25, 2011)

Truely magnificent. Great work. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## gecko (Dec 5, 2011)

wish i could get my hands on a piece of wood like that. Very nice catapult!


----------



## harson (Oct 21, 2011)

Stunning !


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

gecko said:


> wish i could get my hands on a piece of wood like that. Very nice catapult!


Yeah man, a big Osage fork would be priceless over here


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Dang, that is sweeet.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Out of this world!!!! Amazing!!


----------



## WILD BILL (Jan 26, 2012)

Beautiful, Nathan!

Excellent work as usual

Bill


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

wow...


----------



## gecko (Dec 5, 2011)

akmslingshots said:


> wish i could get my hands on a piece of wood like that. Very nice catapult!


Yeah man, a big Osage fork would be priceless over here








[/quote]

Ha us in the UK are hard done by to find a bit of wood like that


----------

